# High Elves VS Empire



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

so who would win? the Empire or the High Elves in a Knock out, drag out war to the finish (assmueing other nations do not invade or screw with either one.)


----------



## Azezel (May 23, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> (assmueing other nations do not invade or screw with either one.)


I think that's a key problem with the question.

Ulthuan is almost secure. There are occasional norse raids and once a decade the Dark Elves have a crack at Nagarythe - but there hasn't been a serious threat to Ulthuan for 300 years (and even the Great Chaos Incuursion never truely threatened the whole island).

Meanwhile, the Empire is surrounded by enemies, full of Beastmen and you're never more than five feet from a Skaven.

The Elves have a secure home from which to strike out, the Empire is anything but.

In addition, the High Elves have the only legitimate blue water navy in the world. The Elves can strike at the Empire at will, whereas the Empire's chance of landing troops on Ulthuan is, at best, remote.


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Elves all the way.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Both could die from many different ways, but being destroyed by each other just wont happen. Biggest threats to the HE are DE and Daemons, while the empire has chaos and OnG to worry about... even if those threats disappeared overnight and the HE and empire went to war I can't see either doing a full blooded invasion of the scale needed to destroy the other: HE are too apathetical and empire aren't strong enough to sail through to Ulthaun.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Ok so far we have come to this conclusion,a naval battle would not go well for the empire, and if the Empire can't put a army on Ulthuan then any war would not go well.

But what if we changed the situation?

What if we bumped the the Empire tech level from 15/16 centry, to the 18 centery? giveing them every ship we had in the age of sail and a tech level on pair with the Nepolionic war, who would win then?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Now we're leaving the realms of irrelevent and making headway into ridiculous... thread closed.


----------

